
Comcast claims it’ll spend $50B because of net neutrality repeal and tax cut - justboxing
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/comcasts-network-investments-soared-with-net-neutrality-rules-in-place/
======
Isamu
These claims are an important follow-on to claims made by the FCC that ISPs
were holding back on investment because of net neutrality, therefore it had to
be repealed.

So this is a way of publicly backing up the FCC, and heading off possible
independent action by congress.

It's a kind of theater ... what if they never got it repealed? So they would
never re-invest in their business?

~~~
Isamu
I guess it makes sense if you read it as: we have this money that now we can
spend on schemes that violate net neutrality and shake down businesses that
cross our path!

------
downrightmike
So when are we getting the fiber at our doors, that is a decade late, and
we've already paid out billions for?

~~~
ct0
After just the right amount of over paying and complaints.

------
emiliobumachar
Seems to fit:

[http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/01/03/trump-and-the-batman-
ef...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2017/01/03/trump-and-the-batman-effect/)

"When US companies do something that sounds good in the next few years,
whether it’s hiring new people, or deciding to stay in the United States, or
reporting high profits, some of them are going to credit President Trump.
First, because it’s going to get them good press. “Ford decides not to build
plant in Mexico” is tenth-page news. “Ford decides not to build plant in
Mexico because of President Trump” is front-page news.

But second, because it’s going to make the President like them."

------
DLA
And then they'll raise prices yet again and continue to deliver horrible
service, packages nobody wants, etc.

------
sjg007
Sure, but they will also raise prices and charge for fast lanes to make up
that spending and more.

